# Vídeo filtrado del jefe de la marina alemana, hablando sobre Rusia



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Ene 2022)

Pero, más tarde…


----------



## Petruska (22 Ene 2022)

Este hombre tiene toda la razón.


----------



## bigmaller (22 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Este hombre tiene toda la razón.



Eso lo dicen los militares. 


Los politicos, halcones y neocons de wallstreet, que son el gobierno, dicen otra cosa.


----------



## Alpharius (22 Ene 2022)

A Rusia habría que ofrecerle entrar en la OTAN o algún tipo de asociación.
Si por un lado Rusia no quiere a la OTAN en las puertas de su casa al verla hostil, pero por otro tampoco se le puede negar a un país como Ucrania entrar en la OTAN porque lo exige un tercero, la única solución es que Rusia no vea a la OTAN como un potencial enemigo.


----------



## Dr88 (22 Ene 2022)

Me pareció entenderle decir: “We need Russia against China”


----------



## Octubrista (22 Ene 2022)

Dr88 dijo:


> Me pareció entenderle decir: “We need Russia against China”



Cualquier europeo continental, con dos dedos de frente, sabe que a Europa le interesa que Rusia forme parte de Europa.

Rusia tiene todo lo que necesita Europa, y al revés.

Al mundo anglosajón no le interesa ese entendimiento.

Otro tema es, en sí, la situación política interna de Rusia, pero el interés es mutuo.

Luego, China, que evidentemente tampoco querría una Europa que llegara a sus fronteras, pero que de momento se ve en la necesidad de hacer pareja ocasional con Rusia estos años.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (22 Ene 2022)

Todos ahí puestos con su bozal en la boquita, menos el que habla que no lo lleva para que le puedas entender bien.

Claro que sí, por supuesto que los mamonazos esos (que se creen dioses) están así con su bozalito en sus reuniones privadas. A que sí? a que es muy creíble?

Se ve todo super "espontáneo" y "en confianza" además. Sí.... sí... seguro.

Ese vídeo está hecho para que tú lo veas. Por qué? a saber, pero filtrados están mis cojones, eso no está filtrado, eso está publicado a propósito para el gran público.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (22 Ene 2022)

Dr88 dijo:


> Me pareció entenderle decir: “We need Russia against China”



Eso no va a pasar y sobre todo no pasará por 2 cosas, porque China está siendo más multipolar que el eje occidental y porque la UE con tal de quedar bien ante EEUU es capaz de enemistarse con Rusia aunque no le interese. Mucho tendría que pasar para que cambie pero incluso si algunos países de la UE lo intentasen no te extrañe movimientos extraños, golpes de estado. Aparte a la OTAN le interesa tener de enemigo también a Rusia, no solo a China, para el tema de tener hegemonía sobre Europa y también para aumentar el poderío militar ya que Rusia ahí es más fuerte.


----------



## PORRON (22 Ene 2022)

Resumen?


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (22 Ene 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> A Rusia habría que ofrecerle entrar en la OTAN o algún tipo de asociación.
> Si por un lado Rusia no quiere a la OTAN en las puertas de su casa al verla hostil, pero por otro tampoco se le puede negar a un país como Ucrania entrar en la OTAN porque lo exige un tercero, la única solución es que Rusia no vea a la OTAN como un potencial enemigo.



¿Cómo no va a verlo si la están arrinconando? Lo que tú dices pues quedará muy bonito, pero es cómo si en la historia Cartago y Roma, Esparta y Atenas o el Imperio Español y Británico hicieran una alianza, no tiene sentido, si pasa lo que dices Rusia volvería a los ´90 y en situación de casi guerra civil aparte de estado neocolonial sin algo de soberanía.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (22 Ene 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Cualquier europeo continental, con dos dedos de frente, sabe que a Europa le interesa que Rusia forme parte de Europa.
> 
> Rusia tiene todo lo que necesita Europa, y al revés.
> 
> ...



Llegará el momento de integrarnos. Pero Bladimiro juega al populismo y a aferrarse al poder como una garrapata.


----------



## HurreKin (22 Ene 2022)

El Pedro Baños Aleman OMG


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (22 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Llegará el momento de integrarnos. Pero Bladimiro juega al populismo y a aferrarse al poder como una garrapata.



Limpiarse el culo con los compromisos que tenía la otan con ellos e intentar plantarle nucelares a 5 minutos de moscú no ha tenido nada que ver. Eh!

No habrá integración mientras seamos lacayos otaneros de los anglos de mierda. Los anglos ya han demostrado que no son europa (otra vez). QUé más os hace falta? yo es que flipo.

Donde habría que poner bombas nucelares es alrededor de toda UK apuntando al culo de la reina puta esa que tiene. Verás qué rápido se empiezan a comportar bien sus colonias.


----------



## Komanche O_o (22 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Resumen?



Las castas capitalistas odian la SANTA RPCH.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (22 Ene 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> A Rusia habría que ofrecerle entrar en la OTAN o algún tipo de asociación.
> Si por un lado Rusia no quiere a la OTAN en las puertas de su casa al verla hostil, pero por otro tampoco se le puede negar a un país como Ucrania entrar en la OTAN porque lo exige un tercero, la única solución es que Rusia no vea a la OTAN como un potencial enemigo.



No hay enemigo.
O más bien, es mejor decir que el enemigo *somos nosotros*, los *Pacodemierda* y los *IvanBorrachos*.
La cuestión es reducir cuota, que ya va tocando...


----------



## Decipher (22 Ene 2022)

No es solo por respeto también hay todo tipo de consideraciones estratégicas adicionales y de imagen pública interna si deja tirados a los rusos ucranianos.

La mugre de twitter está llorando porque dice que es católico, pero si hubiese dicho que es progre no se quejarian.


----------



## Apretrujillos (22 Ene 2022)

Militares alemanes. Cagandola desde 1914


----------



## Kron II (22 Ene 2022)

El tema de Eurasia. Una "isla" impenetrable conformada por Europa + Rusia, que no requeriría depender del comercio exterior y que sería casi intocable por ninguna fuerza extranjera lo he leído en varios libros de geoestratégia. Posiblemente fuese la peor pesadilla de China y EE.UU., y creo que ambos tienen como algo prioritario evitarlo.

En Rusia posiblemente se cree más en este concepto que en Europa. Sólo he escuchado hablar de este concepto a algún alemán, pero si a más rusos en comparación.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (22 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pero, más tarde…



A ese militar lo van a crujir. Alemania es un país ocupado por USA y hasta el último Alemán debe obedecer (o al menos aparentar que obedece).


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Ene 2022)

Alguien es tan amable de traducir del alemán lo que pone DER SPIEGEL?

No todos manejamos tres idiomas, yo me quede en el inglés que soy de Ciencias.

Gracias. @Ratona001


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Ene 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> A ese militar lo van a crujir. Alemania es un país ocupado por USA y hasta el último Alemán debe obedecer (o al menos aparentar que obedece).



Lo lógico sería eso, pero no es lo que está pasando.

Estos días atrás, UK hizo un puente aéreo de Globemaster III hacia Ucrania y la ruta evita cielos alemanes.
Los británicos dijeron que era por causas operativas y tal, pero es obviamente falso. Es una ruta sin escalas y con mucho tráfico militar, la operaria debería ser el recorrido más corto para enviar más material en el menor tiempo posible.

No queda ahí la cosa, porque Alemania impide que Polonia envíe material militar alemán a Ucrania (tienen leyes para estas cosas), postura a la que se ha sumado Holanda.

Y más allá de eso, Alemania remolonea en meter el NS2 en la caja de herramientas americana para joder a los rusos en caso de que pongan botas en Ucrania.

Dice un forero en la primera página que vídeo filtrado, sus cojones, y podría ser, podría ser...







Joder con la limitación del foro, cojones ya. Ahí te queda @Billy Fockabocas



Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Alguien es tan amable de traducir del alemán lo que pone DER SPIEGEL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







_La OTAN teme un ataque ruso a Ucrania. El jefe naval de Alemania, Kay-Achim Schönbach, preferiría tener a Putin como socio contra China, como dijo durante una visita a India. Ahora el vicealmirante está remando, pero según la información de SPIEGEL todavía tiene que informar._


----------



## pepinox (22 Ene 2022)

Rusia y la Europa Oriental (Hungría y Polonia) son la salvación de Europa, si es que Europa tiene salvación posible.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (22 Ene 2022)

a ver si os enteráis...

en Europa mandan ANTI EUROPEOS,

y en Rusia mandan ANTI EUROPEOS.


el problema a solucionar es ese.

todo lo demás es marear la perdiz.


----------



## Alpharius (22 Ene 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> ¿Cómo no va a verlo si la están arrinconando? Lo que tú dices pues quedará muy bonito, pero es cómo si en la historia Cartago y Roma, Esparta y Atenas o el Imperio Español y Británico hicieran una alianza, no tiene sentido, si pasa lo que dices Rusia volvería a los ´90 y en situación de casi guerra civil aparte de estado neocolonial sin algo de soberanía.



No me parecen correctas esas comparaciones. Esas potencias que nombras competían entre ellas por la primacía en el mundo que conocían. ¿Pero en qué compite Europa con Rusia? 
Como dice el militar, Rusia mejor que vaya con Europa que con los chinos.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Ene 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> a ver si os enteráis...
> 
> en Europa mandan ANTI EUROPEOS,
> 
> ...



Al contrario europa ha de ser destruida como entidad...

El europeismo es el cancer de europa...
Nacionalismos cuanto mas pequeños, la europa de los mil estados...


Ser de un grupo grande te obliga a aceptar terminos de estados muy dispares en intereses y cultura...


----------



## juanelo (22 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Resumen?



Qué los alemanes no quieren congelarse en sus casas durante los meses más frios del año y que muchos ex- politicos y personajes con cierta relevancia dejarian de cobrar millonarios sueldos de gazprom, del ahorro de miles de millones en una hipotetica entrada de un estercolero como Ucrania en las estructuras Europeas ya hablamos otro día.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (22 Ene 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Al contrario europa ha de ser destruida como entidad...
> 
> El europeismo es el cancer de europa...
> Nacionalismos cuanto mas pequeños, la europa de los mil estados...
> ...



Vale.

Pero eso es un paso más allá DENTRO de lo que yo digo.


Aquí están todos los gilipollas peléandose por quién "defiende Europa" si Putín o Trump o Boris o Sanchez o Abascal, etc...

Lo que yo digo es 

TODOS ELLOS ESTÁN CONTRA EUROPA (o los EUROPEOS si así lo prefieres).


O tú me estás queriendo decir que estos que menciono quieren destruir Europa para Resucitar al Europeo?


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Ene 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Vale.
> 
> Pero eso es un paso más allá DENTRO de lo que yo digo.
> 
> ...



Yo no entiendo la puta mania de españa(Y te lo dice un etarra) por meterse es estos fregaos, que si OTAN, que si el euro, que si el banco europedo, que si la Union europeda...

*Escuela, despensa y siete llaves al sepulcro del Cid...

@Cirujano de hierro ...





*


----------



## Strikelucky (22 Ene 2022)

[QUOTE="Alpharius, post: 38811852, member: 165997"
Rusia abrió esa posibilidad al ofrecerse entrar en la OTAN o algún tipo de asociación.
Si por un lado Rusia no quiere a la OTAN en las puertas de su casa al verla hostil, pero por otro tampoco se le puede negar a un país como Ucrania entrar en la OTAN porque lo exige un tercero, la única solución es que Rusia no vea a la OTAN como un potencial enemigo.
[/QUOTE]

Putin abrió esa posibilidad hace unos 10 años, pidió entrar en nombre de la Federación Rusa en la OTAN... se le rieron.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Ene 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> El tema de Eurasia. Una "isla" impenetrable conformada por Europa + Rusia, que no requeriría depender del comercio exterior y que sería casi intocable por ninguna fuerza extranjera lo he leído en varios libros de geoestratégia. Posiblemente fuese la peor pesadilla de China y EE.UU., y creo que ambos tienen como algo prioritario evitarlo.
> 
> En Rusia posiblemente se cree más en este concepto que en Europa. Sólo he escuchado hablar de este concepto a algún alemán, pero si a más rusos en comparación.



Sería el sueño de Pedro el Grande.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ene 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Eso lo dicen los militares.
> 
> 
> Los politicos, halcones y neocons de wallstreet, que son el gobierno, dicen otra cosa.



lo que tendrían que hacer los militares europeos y americanos es detener a los hijos de puta que están intentando provocar la tercera guerra mundial , que ya la han iniciado con esto del coronavirus ....

* y fusilarlos. *


----------



## Gigatr0n (22 Ene 2022)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> No hay enemigo.
> O más bien, es mejor decir que el enemigo *somos nosotros*, los *Pacodemierda* y los *IvanBorrachos*.
> La cuestión es reducir cuota, que ya va tocando...



Empieza dando ejemplo ve quitándote tu de enmedio aunque sea a base de ingesta masiva con vino peleón y así dejas de dar por saco con tus ecatombes y catástrofes... eso es lo que tienes tú en el coco y es lo que quieres para todos, PUES NO, te jodes y rejodes, capullo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 Ene 2022)

lo que diga cualquier militar de estos que no ha estao ni ha ganao una guerra nunca, vale menos que una puta mierda


----------



## alas97 (22 Ene 2022)

"jefe de la marina alemana" ojo.

¿Quién le paga? 

todos estos jefecillos solo responden a su salario, ningún militar funcirrata tiene libertad de pensamiento. son los más monolítico y grises del sistema. lo contrario a los madelman que envían a freirse a tiros en el frente.

ahí lo dejo.


----------



## petro6 (22 Ene 2022)

En política nada ocurre por accidente, y menos un vídeo filtrado.


----------



## ako (22 Ene 2022)

"Se filtra un video" ja,ja que candidos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Ene 2022)

Alemania tiene que elegir entre aceptar el gas de Rusia y no quedarse a oscuras y complacer a los USA. Lo primero es más inmediato. No hay más. Alemania ya ha decidido, estaba claro.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Alemania tiene que elegir entre aceptar el gas de Rusia y no quedarse a oscuras y complacer a los USA. Lo primero es más inmediato. No hay más. Alemania ya ha decidido, estaba claro.



Pero pero el gas catarí... Ten fe en Joe, hombre.
Danke


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (22 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Empieza dando ejemplo ve quitándote tu de enmedio aunque sea a base de ingesta masiva con vino peleón y así dejas de dar por saco con tus ecatombes y catástrofes... eso es lo que tienes tú en el coco y es lo que quieres para todos, PUES NO, te jodes y rejodes, capullo.



No me ha captado el sarcasmo.
Son las élites quienes considera que sobramos. Aunque es cierto que de tener el botón rojo enfrente, lo pulsaría...

Por qué si no pretenden montar una guerra "sacada de la nada" ?
Que tiene Ucrania de especial? 
Y por qué los medios quieren que nos fijemos en Rusia, y viceversa, cuando las penas y miserias las tenemos en casa?
Vas imaginando a lo que me refiero?
*Es mejor una guerra controlada que un caos generalizado*.
Después de todo, tras la II GM, surgió un nuevo contexto. Y tras cada guerra surge uno nuevo. Y otro y otro...
La guerra es inevitable, es naturaleza en su máxima expresión. El experimento del universo 25 (el de los ratones masificados en una Utopía-Posterior Distopía) confirmó cual es siempre la consecuencia a una sobrepoblación. Además, el contexto actual de sociedad terminó y un nuevo contexto debe de llegar. 
Uno donde, tras la masacre en la guerra y cuando todos seamos "pacificados", se justifique la agenda 2030: no tendrás nada, pero serás feliz.

Esa es mi opinión.


----------



## Alan__ (22 Ene 2022)

YO tengo ganas de guerra, de ver arder todo la verdad, que mierda de tiempos nos han tocado sin nada de accion ni oportunidades para poder buscarse la vida mas alla de ser un remero.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Ene 2022)

Calentito del horno


_El primer medio de comunicación alemán informa que el Vicealmirante ha ofrecido su renunciay ha sido puesto en retiro temporal (einstweiliger Ruhestand) por el ministro de Defensa._




Del artículo: 

_Schönbach ha estado a cargo de las fuerzas navales alemanas como inspector de la marina desde marzo del año pasado. "En el Ministerio Federal de Defensa y en organismos militares multinacionales, representa la perspectiva marítima de la Bundeswehr", dice el sitio web de la Bundeswehr. Según sus propias declaraciones, el hombre de 56 años habló en una ronda de conversaciones en un grupo de expertos en India. Una grabación de vídeo del mismo había circulado en Internet._


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ene 2022)

Dimite el comandante de la Armada alemana tras afirmar que Crimea "jamás" volverá a Ucrania


El comandante de la Armada alemana, Kay-Achim Schoenbach, ha dimitido este sábado tras la polémica generada...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Gigatr0n (22 Ene 2022)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> No me ha captado el sarcasmo.
> Son las élites quienes considera que sobramos. Aunque es cierto que de tener el botón rojo enfrente, lo pulsaría...
> 
> Por qué si no pretenden montar una guerra "sacada de la nada" ?
> ...



Obviamente no he captado el sarcasmo. No obstante siempre he dicho aqui que no estoy deacuerdo con las magufadas, paranoias o conspiraciones sin sentido que se alientan en este sítio.
Puedes llamarme "ciego" o pusilánime pero sigo creyéndo que LA PUTA GENTE se va a defender en su mayoría de un gonocidio orquestado... ahí entonces puedes llamarme loco si quieres. Yo al menos me defendería, más que nada por mi familia por que yo.. psse! ya he vivido suficiente y ESO ES lo que deberían temer de "la gente"... los que hemos vivido ya suficiente y si hay que estampar un ZERO conta un barco pues se hace, los viejos somos muy hijos de puta peligrosos y ya te digo que "las élites" lo saben.

Lo de Ucrania va a pasar, más cerca del verano que otra cosa y será poca cosa en comparación con lo que se espera, al menos, a día de hoy pienso eso, mañana dios dirá a ver. Eso sí, mareas de refugiados ucranianos hacia van a haber y por mí cojonudo. Aquella gente es trabajadora y educada entre otras cosa buenas, no como la mierda los rumanicos de los cojones que nos tienen invadídos.

¿Que qué tiene de especial Ucrania? joder! yo creo qeu lo sabes, no me lo creo. De todas maneras, el conflicto armado sería cosa menuda. Lo de las sanciones ya es otra cosa. Este escenario en su conclusión se resolvería rápido con la toma de Ucrania entera por parte de Rusia y a dividir el mundo en 2 otra vez y ya se sabe que ahí, salimos todos perdiendo sobre todo ellos, "los orientales". 
Asique, ahora que parece que estan despegando, no creo que quieran volver a la época de la guerra fría sobre todo China y su población, que cada día son mas "occidentales"... no creo que les mole eso. Al final Rusia se quedará solita, hasta que Putin las diñe... 10 años o 15 como mucho.

Lo de "no tendras nada..." me sigue pareciendo gracioso.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Ene 2022)

Crimea es Rusia, jamás volverá al agujero nazi ukraotann y a lo mejor se queda con todo el mar negro que también es ruso.

el resto puede ser convertido en cenizas radiactivas


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (22 Ene 2022)

El enemigo no son los rusos. Los enemigos son los anglosajones. Ya han destruido Europa dos veces y van a por la tercera.


----------



## Busher (22 Ene 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> A Rusia habría que ofrecerle entrar en la OTAN o algún tipo de asociación.
> Si por un lado Rusia no quiere a la OTAN en las puertas de su casa al verla hostil, pero por otro tampoco se le puede negar a un país como Ucrania entrar en la OTAN porque lo exige un tercero, la única solución es que Rusia no vea a la OTAN como un potencial enemigo.



Claro... que el oso no vea al cazador como potencial enemigo... que sean amigos como en las peliculas de Disney.

Y despues Irene Montero y Yolanda Diaz haciendo tijeritas.


----------



## Alpharius (22 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Claro... que el oso no vea al cazador como potencial enemigo... que sean amigos como en las peliculas de Disney.
> 
> Y despues Irene Montero y Yolanda Diaz haciendo tijeritas.



La OTAN se creó para oponerse a la unión soviética, no a Rusia. El papel de la OTAN en la actualidad ya no está muy claro. Si va a transformarse en una especie de unión defensiva para Europa o para el hemisferio norte, Rusia tendría que estar ahí.


----------



## ashe (22 Ene 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Al contrario europa ha de ser destruida como entidad...
> 
> El europeismo es el cancer de europa...
> Nacionalismos cuanto mas pequeños, la europa de los mil estados...
> ...



Y he aquí el primer personaje del titulo... a ver personaje que eres un personaje de un terruño que vive de robar al resto de españoles.... el nacionalismo como tal (no entraré en la paz de wesfalia que es su origen real sino me centraré el caso de españa) lo que llamas nacionalismo en realidad es regionalismo y siempre está fomentado por autores mediocres como Sabina Arana, fracasados que son un lastre por la sociedad cuyo fin es enriquecer a la oligarquia de un lugar, en tu caso euskalmordor, y cada vez entiendo mejor a Engels porque dijo lo de exterminar a los vascos

Cuando deberíamos ser el resto de españoles quienes deberían de echaros a ostia limpia, y si eso cuando sepas lo que es el nacionalismo tal vez entiendas porque en España nunca ha existido (a pesar del término nacional-catolicismo, que eso solo fue un arma de propaganda como competir contra Polonia)

Y ya por pena... el estado es el enemigo, no el aliado, pero que va a saber un terruño que vive de robar al resto de españoles y montarse la película de una historia totalmente manipulada

Europa es una cosa, el europeismo es un invento socialdemocráta-liberal que nada tiene que ver con el primero y el primero es lo que en parte vino después de la herejia de Lutero

De nada...


----------



## El Exterminador (22 Ene 2022)

Joder, ya ni los soldados de los países otanicos, se creen las chorradas otanistas y anglosionistas
@Tusade @Fígaro 
IMPRESIONANTE


----------



## Busher (22 Ene 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> La OTAN se creó para oponerse a la unión soviética, no a Rusia. El papel de la OTAN en la actualidad ya no está muy claro. Si va a transformarse en una especie de unión defensiva para Europa o para el hemisferio norte, Rusia tendría que estar ahí.



La URSS es Rusia... ya sabemos que no lo es en sentido estricto pero a efectos belicos sigue siendolo aunque ahora quiza esa URSS belicamente inquietante estuviese mas representada por China, pero no vas a cambiar una inercia asi en dos años ni en dos decadas.


----------



## Wein (22 Ene 2022)

El pedro Baños alemán. No sé que peligro ve en China para Europa el peligro es primero Rusia y luego Turquia.


----------



## El Caga Chele (23 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Calentito del horno
> 
> 
> _El primer medio de comunicación alemán informa que el Vicealmirante ha ofrecido su renunciay ha sido puesto en retiro temporal (einstweiliger Ruhestand) por el ministro de Defensa._
> ...



De esto va la filtración. Se querian cargar a un alto mando incomodo para los políticos.


----------



## HDR (23 Ene 2022)

Es lo que pasa cuando habla un profesional del asunto, y no un analfabeto ni un político mierdas cualquiera... Que te dice las cosas como son.

Todo eso que ha dicho el almirante alemán es lo que vengo yo diciendo desde siempre, palabra por palabra. Y es de sentido común. China se está partiendo de risa viendo cómo hacemos la payasada con Putin, poniéndolo frontalmente en nuestra contra.

Aunque no sé si debo hablar en primera persona del plural, porque me parece que "nosotros", como Occidente grecorromano, poco tenemos que ver con el "ellos" del Occidente anglosionista. La política lógica de la UE si no fuese estúpida, y de la Hispanidad si no fuese la mierda, sería desmarcarse completamente de los países anglos, especialmente cuando son liderados por marionetas seniles.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Ene 2022)

Solo se equivoca en lo de que Putin es ateo.


----------



## El Caga Chele (23 Ene 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Solo se equivoca en lo de que Putin es ateo.



Yo diría que él tiene mejor información personal de Putin que cualquier forero


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Ene 2022)

Basura entre Anglos y Ruskis, deberian apañarse entre ellos, dos destructores de Occidente discutiendo sobre fronteritas y poniendo a ninis a correr en la frontera, cada uno en su lado.


----------



## BHAN83 (23 Ene 2022)

es noticia de portada en RT en ingles ahora mismo.









German Navy chief resigns over Putin ‘respect’ comments


Germany’s naval chief was forced to step down over his remarks about Crimea ‘never coming back’ and Putin ‘probably deserving respect’




www.rt.com





Vamos dice el tipo que Rusia merece ser respetada y le hacen resignar hay que joderse  .

Pues no seria mala idea respetar a alguien con armas nucelares que vive al lado de ti, te caiga mejor o peor, si tienes algo de instinto de supervivencia.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (23 Ene 2022)

Dr88 dijo:


> Me pareció entenderle decir: “We need Russia against China”



Es tan simple como que la única forma de que el mundo que conocemos no se vaya a tomar por culo es que Europa se alíe, o directamente una, con Rusia, quedando en medio de USA y China y creando un equilibrio que impida que cualquiera de los dos, o ambos, terminen con la civilización.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Ene 2022)

Por suerte, ese puto topo de mierda terrorista a sueldo del kremlin, ha sido fulminantemente cesado


----------



## HurreKin (23 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pero, más tarde…



CESADO! jjaajajjaja flipas puto mundo loco


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (23 Ene 2022)

Caso claro de la infiltración rusa que sufre Alemania. Están atados por el gas cual perro a una farola.


----------



## trampantojo (23 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pero, más tarde…



todo este entramado bélico lo veo un paso más en la Agenda 2030...CREAR ALIANZAS GLOBALES...y están preparando los ingredientes para ello...todo este escenario es una excusa para avanzar en la formación de un NOM


----------



## Octubrista (23 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> es noticia de portada en RT en ingles ahora mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sentido común, simplemente.

Le ha faltado decir a ese alto mando militar, que el interés del bloque anglosajón es tener a Europa enfrentada con Rusia para su beneficio.

Es evidente, que a este militar se la tenían guardada, y su sinceridad y su torpeza han sido aprovechadas para eliminarlo.


----------



## uberales (23 Ene 2022)

Rusia está haciendo una llamada a Occidente contra China. Y el que no quiera verlo... Por otro lado, también busca recuperar divisas perdidas durante dos años, así que aprovecha estos líos para aumentar precio de sus materias primas.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (23 Ene 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Es tan simple como que la única forma de que el mundo que conocemos no se vaya a tomar por culo es que Europa se alíe, o directamente una, con Rusia, quedando en medio de USA y China y creando un equilibrio que impida que cualquiera de los dos, o ambos, terminen con la civilización.



Ahí le has dado. O que se peguen chinos y yankees a través del pacífico y nos dejen a los demás en paz.

No soy ningún experto en geopolítica pero a nivel de alianzas tengo la impresión de que las cosas no han cambiado sustancialmente en los últimos 30 años. Como se ha dicho por aquí es un poco extemporáneo que exista una organización que se creó para defenderse de otra que ya no existe. Además, en estos 30 años el '''''mal''''' se ha desplazado hacia el este, muy al este, y no hay movimientos de gran nivel ¿no?.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Ene 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> Yo diría que él tiene mejor información personal de Putin que cualquier forero



Pues ya te digo yo que no.
Putin no es ateo.


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Ene 2022)

Le pones una cámara delante a un alemán y se vuelve gilipollas. 



Bien dimitido está.


----------



## El ponzoñas (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Teniente_Dan (23 Ene 2022)

Caray, qué rápido "dimiten" a la gente cuando interesa, no?


----------



## El ponzoñas (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (23 Ene 2022)

¡Que van a permitir un eje unido y poderoso entre Rusia, Alemania y Francia! Ni de coña lo van a permitir los anglos. Tiene que pasar algo gordo para que se produzca esa unión. Unión, por otra parte, natural y lógica.

Morirán matando pero morirán.


----------



## Dosto (23 Ene 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> A Rusia habría que ofrecerle entrar en la OTAN o algún tipo de asociación.
> Si por un lado Rusia no quiere a la OTAN en las puertas de su casa al verla hostil, pero por otro tampoco se le puede negar a un país como Ucrania entrar en la OTAN porque lo exige un tercero, la única solución es que Rusia no vea a la OTAN como un potencial enemigo.



Pero cual es el objetivo de la OTAN mas que asegurar la supremacía de EEUU sobre Rusia?


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> es noticia de portada en RT en ingles ahora mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya os dije ayer, que lo iban a crujir. Y no han tardado ni 24h? en crujirlo.

No os hacéis ni idea de la dictadura que es Alemania.

Por ejemplo, en USA hay negacionistas del Holocausto y no les pasa casi nada. Pero en Alemania van directos a la cárcel.


----------



## bigmaller (23 Ene 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> A Rusia habría que ofrecerle entrar en la OTAN o algún tipo de asociación.
> Si por un lado Rusia no quiere a la OTAN en las puertas de su casa al verla hostil, pero por otro tampoco se le puede negar a un país como Ucrania entrar en la OTAN porque lo exige un tercero, la única solución es que Rusia no vea a la OTAN como un potencial enemigo.



La otan siempre va a ser el enemigo. La otan no existe. Es USA. 

Russia es un salvavidas de materias primas para occidente. Esa es la razon por la cual le dmaos tanto por culo. Queremos lo que tienen de sobra. No para coger divisas. Para calentarnos en invierno.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Ene 2022)

Me ha gustado este comentario visto en Reddit, casi se acerca en calidad al comentario promedio de burbuja.info 


*Eve_Doulou*

_Si la OTAN se mantiene al margen, la guerra contra Ucrania no se alargará en absoluto. Los rusos han sido muy inteligentes desde Afganistán para evitar meterse en conflictos prolongados a menos que los beneficie, siendo Donbas un excelente ejemplo, a Rusia le cuesta mucho menos estar allí que a los ucranianos oponerse a ellos.

Si Rusia entra, tendrá condiciones de victoria muy claras que no impliquen que luche contra una insurgencia a largo plazo o que tenga que luchar de puerta en puerta por Kiev. Piense en conmoción y asombro, la aniquilación de las unidades ucranianas más efectivas, el cerco pero evitación de las principales ciudades y el estrangulamiento de las rutas de suministro. Luego pedirá la paz y negociará con el gobierno ucraniano desde una posición de fuerza. Obtendrá su puente terrestre hacia Crimea y el resto de la región de Donbas que serán todos asimilados, ya sea como parte de Rusia propiamente dicha o como un estado títere 'independiente'. También negociará un acuerdo en el que Ucrania se comprometa a permanecer neutral. Sin UE, sin OTAN, nunca.

Lo disfrazará como una acción policial, la tierra que quedará en su poder será mayoritariamente de habla rusa y de fe ortodoxa (por lo tanto, no habrá insurgencia efectiva) y jugará al bueno al afirmar que no tienen ningún interés en ocupar Ucrania. adecuado'.

Rusia ganó la Guerra Civil Siria para Assad con no más de 30-40 aviones y un par de grupos de batallones de infantería + fuerzas especiales a la vez. Mantuvieron sus objetivos limitados y realistas y ganaron, espero que Ucrania juegue de la misma manera_


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Me ha gustado este comentario visto en Reddit, casi se acerca en calidad al comentario promedio de burbuja.info
> 
> 
> *Eve_Doulou*
> ...



Un análisis muy bueno.
Putin es un lonchafinista total. Quien piense que Putin se va a lanzar a invadir países y restaurar la URSS, se equivoca.


----------



## CeGato (23 Ene 2022)

No sé si alguien lo ha hecho ya. Traduzco la noticia (tomado de RT):

Fuente: RT
*
Dimite jefe de Marina alemana por comentarios de "respeto" de Putin
El vicealmirante Kay-Achim Schoenbach renunció en medio de una disputa diplomática causada por su 'opinión personal'*


El jefe de la Armada alemana, el vicealmirante Kay-Achim Schoenbach, dejó vacante su cargo el sábado por la noche, solo un día después de decir que Crimea “nunca volverá” y que Vladimir Putin y Rusia “probablemente merecen respeto”.

Schoenbach le pidió a la ministra de Defensa, Christine Lambrecht, que “me releve de mis funciones con efecto inmediato”, y la ministra aceptó su renuncia, según un comunicado citado por Reuters.

Hablando en un evento organizado por un grupo de expertos indio en Nueva Delhi el viernes, el vicealmirante descartó como "tonterías" la noción de que Rusia estaba "interesada en tener una pequeña y diminuta franja de suelo ucraniano e integrarla en su país".

Schoenbach continuó afirmando que lo que el presidente Putin quería era que Occidente "respetara" a Rusia y agregó que "es fácil darle el respeto que realmente exige, y probablemente también se merece". Al abordar el tema de Crimea, el comandante de la Marina alemana opinó que la "península se ha ido" y "nunca volverá, esto es un hecho".

Los comentarios de Schoenbach, que insiste en que se hicieron a título privado, provocaron una controversia diplomática, y el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania convocó el sábado a la embajadora alemana en el país, Anka Feldhusen. Kiev describió sus comentarios como “inaceptables”.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Alemania se distanció de inmediato de las controvertidas declaraciones, y su vocero calificó los comentarios del vicealmirante de no reflejar “de ninguna manera la posición” del ministerio, tanto “en términos de contenido como de elección de palabras”.

En un aparente intento de calmar la situación, el ahora excomandante de la Marina acudió a Twitter el sábado temprano, diciendo que “no debería haberlo hecho de esa manera” y describiendo sus comentarios como un “claro error”. Varias horas más tarde, su nombre y foto desaparecieron de la cuenta oficial de Twitter del jefe de la marina, y su biografía se cambió a "actualmente vacante".

Moscú ha refutado constantemente las afirmaciones hechas por los medios occidentales y altos funcionarios, según las cuales Rusia supuestamente planea invadir a su vecino en cualquier momento. El Kremlin calificó la idea de "noticias falsas", al tiempo que se mostró en desacuerdo con el hecho de que algunas naciones occidentales están enviando armas a Ucrania. El mes pasado, Rusia envió propuestas a EE. UU. y la OTAN para tratados con garantías de seguridad, pero hasta ahora las negociaciones no lograron encontrar los términos para un acuerdo.


----------



## CeGato (23 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Me ha gustado este comentario visto en Reddit, casi se acerca en calidad al comentario promedio de burbuja.info
> 
> 
> *Eve_Doulou*
> ...



O sea, no va con nosotros. No hay riesgo de que nos veamos metidos en una guerra. 

Si tenemos en cuenta el 'acto fallido' (comentario que sele escapó al Biden) se enfadarán sólo un poco si el asunto no se convierte en una 'guerra abierta'. Lo que equivale a una segunda edición de la toma de Crimea pero sin declarar la guerra. 

Eso sí, ninguna opción a que sobreviva la democracia en Ucrania, estarán como Bielorrusia.


----------



## El Caga Chele (23 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Caso claro de la infiltración rusa que sufre Alemania. Están atados por el gas cual perro a una farola.



Alemania esta copada por los yankis. Ponerse chulos con el Nordstream solo juega en contra de Alemania y es muestra inequívoca que en Berlín manda el Pentágono. 

Cualquier Aleman sensato tiene claro que le toca es consumir materias primas rusas y llenar el mercado ruso en vez dispararse al pie promoviendo sanciones contra Rusia por la democracia.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Ene 2022)

Lo dejo aquí mismo, novedad novedosa.






Aprovecho y destaco que habrá reunión en París SIN los americanos, y eso es peligroso.





A Blinken parece que no le quedarán más cojones que hacer concesiones, a saber cuáles. El "frente unificado de la OTAN" es un unicornio.







Sobre "el formato de Normandía", de ahí salió el acuerdo de Minsk II.








Minsk II - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## McRotor (24 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Lo dejo aquí mismo, novedad novedosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Viruelo aprovechando para mostrarse cual perrito faldero ante USA al ver que Francia y Alemania dan el paso de tomar las riendas...

...se ganara una cookie falconeti, pero en España quedaremos de apestados para la UE y Russia.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Ene 2022)

Empezaremos bien el lunes


----------



## bigmaller (24 Ene 2022)

CeGato dijo:


> O sea, no va con nosotros. No hay riesgo de que nos veamos metidos en una guerra.
> 
> Si tenemos en cuenta el 'acto fallido' (comentario que sele escapó al Biden) se enfadarán sólo un poco si el asunto no se convierte en una 'guerra abierta'. Lo que equivale a una segunda edición de la toma de Crimea pero sin declarar la guerra.
> 
> Eso sí, ninguna opción a que sobreviva la democracia en Ucrania, estarán como Bielorrusia.



Ukrania nunca ha sido democratica, ha habido elecciones.

Han hechado antidemocraticamente a un presidente proruso, han intentado eliminar de la esfera politica a un 30% de ciudadanos ukranianos etnicamente rusos. la corrupcion siempre ha sido galopante..... Nadie quiere quedarse con ukrania. Solo quieren a ukrania como buffer o como plataforna lanzamisiles.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (24 Ene 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> Alemania esta copada por los yankis. Ponerse chulos con el Nordstream solo juega en contra de Alemania y es muestra inequívoca que en Berlín manda el Pentágono.
> 
> Cualquier Aleman sensato tiene claro que le toca es consumir materias primas rusas y llenar el mercado ruso en vez dispararse al pie promoviendo sanciones contra Rusia por la democracia.



Alemania existe, para empezar, porque los americanos quisieron que estuviera unida. Los rusos la querían lo más dividida posible. Justo lo mismo que quieren hacer con la UE. Los alemanes con lo de Ucrania tienen que decidir entre tener dignidad o gas barato porque si eligen lo segundo quizá tampoco tengan gas barato.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (24 Ene 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ukrania nunca ha sido democratica, ha habido elecciones.
> 
> Han hechado antidemocraticamente a un presidente proruso, han intentado eliminar de la esfera politica a un 30% de ciudadanos ukranianos etnicamente rusos. la corrupcion siempre ha sido galopante..... Nadie quiere quedarse con ukrania. Solo quieren a ukrania como buffer o como plataforna lanzamisiles.



La misma mentira una y otra vez: todos los ucranianos que hablan ruso no son étnicamente rusos ni quieren ver su país dividido o controlado por Rusia.


----------



## bigmaller (24 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> La misma mentira una y otra vez: todos los ucranianos que hablan ruso no son étnicamente rusos ni quieren ver su país dividido o controlado por Rusia.



Pero quien cojones ha dicho que TODOS los ukranianos que hablan ruso son etnicamente rusos?? Donde cohones he dicho yo eso pedazo de anormal? 

De que mentira hablas puto pedazo de mierda con ojos?? Que necesidad tienes de mentir? Subnormal. 


Los ukranianos, como casi todo estado moderno, tienen diferentes etnias y lenguas. Y por supuesto que cientos de miles de rusoparlantes son ukranianos y quieren ser parte de la otan, y les encanta stepan bandera. Quien dice lo contrario? 


Lo que sucede es que ukrania, pais corrupto donde los haya, ya sea con un rusofilo o con un Otanofilo en el poder, los estados unidos y la federacion rusa, lo usan.


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Ene 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> El tema de Eurasia. Una "isla" impenetrable conformada por Europa + Rusia, que no requeriría depender del comercio exterior y que sería casi intocable por ninguna fuerza extranjera lo he leído en varios libros de geoestratégia. Posiblemente fuese la peor pesadilla de China y EE.UU., y creo que ambos tienen como algo prioritario evitarlo.
> 
> En Rusia posiblemente se cree más en este concepto que en Europa. Sólo he escuchado hablar de este concepto a algún alemán, pero si a más rusos en comparación.



La peor pesadilla de China? Pero si la que mas hace por implementar Eurasia en estos momentos es China con su proyecto de la franja y la ruta.








Vease el mapa. Que otro pais tiene un proyecto euroasitico de este calado?

Para China este escenario es ideal, asi dejarian de depender del comercio maritimo, siempre dependiente de los caprichos de los PIRATAS. Y este proyecto es lo que China ofrece que la UE no quiere, o no puede ofrecer, una politica a largo plazo, una garantia de paz, para que este proyecto funcione se necesita paz y estabilidad en la zona, y eso excluye reyertas fronterizas en Siberia. Mientras tanto, la UE esclava de los usenyos y de su propio sistema de gobierno no puede ofrecer mas que declaraciones y promesas, que ya hemos visto como acaban.

Tu problema es que no entiendes que Eurasia, incluye a Europa, si, pero tambien a Asia, y deberiamos sentirnos afortunados de poder meter baza en la region con mayor crecimiento de las proximas decadas. Entiende que los dias de Europa pasaron, y que tampoco somos superespeciales, o sea, a dia de hoy somos una cultura decadente y no me extranya que los rusos tengan recelos de incluirse en ese conjunto geopolitico.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (24 Ene 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero quien cojones ha dicho que TODOS los ukranianos que hablan ruso son etnicamente rusos?? Donde cohones he dicho yo eso pedazo de anormal?
> 
> De que mentira hablas puto pedazo de mierda con ojos?? Que necesidad tienes de mentir? Subnormal.
> 
> ...



Joder, tomaos la medicación por las mañanas antes de empezar a insultar y actuar como criajos

Dices exactamente "*un 30% de ciudadanos ukranianos etnicamente rusos*" y eso es una gran mentira. Hay una minoría de rusoparlantes que son étnicamente rusos, el resto no


----------



## sirpask (24 Ene 2022)

Solo Trump se llevaba bien con Putin. Fueron 4 años de paz en el mundo y de tranquilidad geopolitica.

Pero eso no lo leeras en ningun libro de historia.


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Ene 2022)

CeGato dijo:


> No sé si alguien lo ha hecho ya. Traduzco la noticia (tomado de RT):
> 
> Fuente: RT
> 
> ...




Como pican las verdades del barquero. Esto deberia servir para estimular un debate sobre el papel estrategico de la UE, pero no, se oculta y se dimite al hereje que osa hacer estas preguntas.


----------



## bigmaller (24 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Joder, tomaos la medicación por las mañanas antes de empezar a insultar y actuar como criajos
> 
> Dices exactamente "*un 30% de ciudadanos ukranianos etnicamente rusos*" y eso es una gran mentira. Hay una minoría de rusoparlantes que son étnicamente rusos, el resto no



Quieres decir que en vez del 30% son el 17,1%? 

Esa es la mentira que he dicho? 

Vete a cagar. Si discrepas, aportas dato y me dejas como el culo. Pero di por qué miento.

El 30% son rusos NATIVOS. aunque etnicamente sean de otra etnia. 

En pais vasco, hay miles de hijos de inmigrantes que son nativos euskaldunes. Muchos etarras eran no etnicamente vascos.

"_According to official data from the 2001 Ukrainian census, the Russian language is native for 29.6% of Ukraine's population (about 14.3 million people).[23] Ethnic Russians form 56% of the total Russian-native-language population, while the remainder are people of other ethnic background: 5,545,000 Ukrainians, 172,000 Belarusians, 86,000 Jews, 81,000 Greeks, 62,000 Bulgarians, 46,000 Moldovans, 43,000 Tatars, 43,000 Armenians, 22,000 Poles, 21,000 Germans, 15,000 Crimean Tatars._ "


A la siguiente, en vez de ser tan escueto, cuando digas que alguien miente, vas y lo rebates. Y te doy la razon en que "ETNICAMENTE" Los rusos sean aprox el 17% . Pero eso no quiere decir que el apoyo a russia sea del 17%. Y menos en la zona que russia va a invadir si USA bo deja de tocar los cojones. El Dniéper es la muralla al norte y ukrania se quedara sin costa. Y si haces un referendum..... Tambien.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (24 Ene 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Quieres decir que en vez del 30% son el 17,1%?
> 
> Esa es la mentira que he dicho?
> 
> ...



No digo que sea tu mentira ni que tú mientas, sino que es una mentira esparcida por pro-putineros habitualmente en un claro ejercicio de manipulación. "Ejjj que en Ucrania un 30% hablan ruso..." pues como muchos españoles en Cataluña hablan catalán y no quieren independencia.


----------

